# Eclipse zeigt "undefined type" an, obwohl alles fu



## oetzi (12. Nov 2008)

hallo zusammen,

folgendes problem habe ich:




wie man links sehen kann ist diese bean aber vorhanden und vorallem funktioniert das ganze auch.

das problem ist ja bei eclipse, dass solange irgendwo ein fehler im code existiert, die funktion das wenn man z.b. 'request.' schreibt eine liste mit möglichen methoden/attributen erscheint, nicht mehr gegeben ist. (es gab doch eine bezeichnung für diese funktione... ich komme grad nicht drauf)
und eben diese funktion bräuchte ich im moment dringend, da ich mir das ganze grad am anlernen bin und das schon eine große hilfe wäre.

warum meckert eclipse da rum??

ich habe eine vermutung, vielleicht kann mir das jmd. bestätigen.
Dieses Projekt habe ich an einem anderen Rechner erstellt und habe es nun auf meinem laptop kopiert und dort in eclipse importiert.
kann es sein, dass irgendeine projekteinstellung nicht stimmt?!?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

AutoComple heißt das und du musst Eclipse vielleicht erst sagen,
dass es bestimmte .class-Filen auch berücksichtigen soll,

Properties zum Projekt, Classbpath oder Buildpath, ExternalJar/ ClassFolder 
irgendsowas in der Art,

am besten natürlich den Source-Ordner ordentlich konfigurieren falls noch nicht geschehen


----------



## oetzi (13. Nov 2008)

puh ich komme bei dem problem nicht wirklich weiter...

ich bin mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht sicher, was ich alles wo in eclipse einstellen muss.

ich beschreibe mal, was ich eingestellt habe. Vielleicht kann mir dann jemand sagen, was evtl. noch fehlt.

so sieht meine verzeichnisstruktur aus:




Eingestellt habe ich folgendes:
1. src folder der java klassen (ist das überhaupt richtig, dass ich den src folder auf die java klassen stellen muss?? was ist mit den JSPs?)
rechtsklich auf das projekt > java build path > source > add folder > dort habe ich jetzt "test/WEB-INF/src" ausgewählt.

2. default output folder:
rechtsklich auf das projekt > java build path > source > unten bei default output folder habe ich "test/WEB-INF/classes" angegeben.

mehr habe ich eigentlich nicht gemacht.

ach in der '.classpath' datei von eclipse steht folgendes drin:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path="WEB-INF/src"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER/org.eclipse.jdt.internal.debug.ui.launcher.StandardVMType/jdk1.6.0_05"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jst.server.core.container/org.eclipse.jst.server.tomcat.runtimeTarget/Apache Tomcat v6.0"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jst.j2ee.internal.web.container"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jst.j2ee.internal.module.container"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path="WEB-INF/classes"/>
</classpath>
```

fehlt jetzt noch irgendeine einstellung??


----------



## oetzi (18. Nov 2008)

ok, da keiner eine lösung zu kennen scheint nen tipp von mir, falls jemand das gleich problem hat:

ich habe meine entwicklungsumgebung gewechselt.

Netbeans meistert das ganze wunderbar und nach den ersten tagen damit ist es genauso komfortable wie eclipse


----------

